# solar panel



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what size solar panel I need (not fixed) to keep my leisure battery topped up while the van is in storage .It will only be for 4 weeks at a time as we use the van all year round.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess there must be a technical answer to this taking into account battery capacity and how sunny.

But personally I would always err on the side of "A bit more" and say at least a 60 watt.

At least the larger panel will always give a return when touring. OK make it a 130 watt.

Ray.


----------



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Ray.I was going to ask if I could leave the solar panel connected to the battery when on hook-up but being a bit thick I forgot.


billy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

billyhill said:


> Thanks Ray.I was going to ask if I could leave the solar panel connected to the battery when on hook-up but being a bit thick I forgot. billy.


I do Billy.
But then we have the 130 watt with a controller.

As a solar panel will put out up to 17 volts when not tied to a battery, I think it would be OK when a charger is putting out up to 14 volts.

Once again I'm sure there are more scientific and accurate replies on their way but yes is the simple answer.

I don't think you indicated weather it was the engine or house battery you needed to top up with the solar panel.
Once again my 130 watt will keep all three house and the engine battery at 13+ volts when just parked outside. But under cover I am plugged in and again all four batteries are on the van charger.

p.s. Just noticed you did say the leisure battery. Sorry.

Ray.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

billyhill said:


> Can anyone tell me what size solar panel I need (not fixed) to keep my leisure battery topped up while the van is in storage .It will only be for 4 weeks at a time as we use the van all year round.


You could always use one of these, sits on the dashboard, and cheap!

HERE

Peter


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have an 85 watt solar panel and in the winter that still keeps our van batteries top up. I have just been to our van and the Cab bat was on 12.6 v and the hab bats were on 12.8v. The van has not been used since the 3rd of Jan.

If you use anything less than 60W you might find in the winter when you need it the most it will not be able to keep your batteries topped up.

Also if you go for a larger panel you will be able to spend more time away from EHU.


Richard...


----------

